# geeignete Kletterpflanzen



## jochen (17. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

wir sind gerade dabei das Umfeld von unseren Teich, das durch die umfangreiche Umgestaldung des Grundstückes im letzten Jahr schwer gelitten hat, zu verschönern.

Gestern habe ich, Trockensteinmauer 1002 und Stützmauer 117 gebaut... , geht leider bei unseren Grundstück nicht anders.

Zur eigentlichen Frage,

wir haben oberhalb unseres kleinen Pflanzteiches/filters der als Quelle für unseren Wasserfall dient, einen Holzschuppen stehen, den ich wirklich nicht abbauen will, aber nicht gerade schön aussieht.

Jetzt möchten wir in mit __ Kletterpflanzen einkleiden, und erhoffen uns damit, das das gesamte Umfeld vom Pflanzenfilter und Wasserfall etwas harmonischer aussieht.

Hier mal das Prachtstück... , Qualität der Bilder ist zweitrangig... 

der Schuppen in der Gesamtansicht,

  wir möchten links und rechts der Stirnseite eine Kletterpflanze anbringen, und auf der rechten kurzen Seite neben der Türe, einen großen Strauch oder ebenfalls eine Kletterpflanze anbringen.

Zur Lage...

das Klima ist im allgemeinen eher _rau_ als sonnenverwöhnt,

Die Seite mit der Tür, liegt an der Sonnenseite, hier hat der Schuppen den ganzen Tag Sonne, ein Nachteil hat die Seite jedoch,
da wir in einen sehr engen Tal wohnen, und der Wind eigentlich immer etwas durchzieht liegt diese Stelle immer, meißtens sogar stark im Wind.

Zur Stirnseite,

hier kommt die Sonne ab 13.00 und die Lage ist dann vollsonnig, jedoch bis ca. 13.00 hat die Lage den totalen Schatten.


Die starken Umschenkungen von Schatten und Sonne und vor allem der teilweiße sehr starke Wind, kommt dadurch, das unser Grundstück wie schon beschrieben in einen sehr engen Tal mit steilen Berghängen umgeben ist, und der Wind dadurch wie durch einen Korridor zieht.

Hier ein Bild um zu erkennen, wie momentan das Umfeld aussieht, die Kletterpflanzen sollen zum Pflanzteich passen, der direkt vor dem Schuppen liegt. Auf diesen Bild kann man gut erkennen wie steil das Grundstück ist, der Teich hat eine Länge von ca 3,5m und eine Breite von 1,5m, in der Breite mußte ich eine Trockenmauer von einer Höhe von 80cm bauen um den Hang abzustützen... 

 

Hier die Seitenansicht des Schuppens, die Kletterpflanzen möchte ich in ein Beet setzen das mit kleinen Granitsteinen Umgeben ist, die Granitmauer rechts habe ich gestern gebaut....schwitz...  

und nochmal eins...

 

ganz vergessen, 

der Schuppen ist an der Stirnseite 5 m. lang und hat eine Höhe von 3,5m,

die Seite mit der Türe hätte einen Platz für die Pflanze von etwa 2m und die Höhe Beträgt an dieser Stelle etwa 2,5m..


Zu was für Kletterpflanzen würdet ihr uns raten,

in den letzten Jahren hatten wir Hopfen daran gepflanzt, jetzt möchten wir aber eine Pflanze haben die das ganze Jahr grün ist, schön wäre es wenn sie im Sommer blühen würde.

An der Seite mit Türe könnten wir uns auch ein schönes, hohes, grasartiges Gewächs vorstellen, Chinaschilf zB., also ich meine damit es muß nicht unbedingt ein Kletterer sein.


----------



## Teicholdy (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: geeignete  Kletterpflanzen*

Hallo,

bei mir ist das Klima ähnlich, nimm gewöhnliches heimisches __ Efeu (Hedera). Aber : es ist auch schwer wieder los zu werden und muß ständig gestutzt werden. 

Alternaiv "je länger je lieber"  (Lonicera caprifolium) kann allerdings auch schon mal etwas Laub verlieren, wuchert ebenfalls.

Gruß

Teicholdy


----------



## Annett (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: geeignete  Kletterpflanzen*

Hallo Jochen,

__ immergrün und blühend ist schon sehr schwierig bis unmöglich.. und dann noch richtig winterhart?! 
Da kann ich leider nix zu beitragen, außer vielleicht das oben genannte __ Geißblatt....welches aber auch oft nackisch wird. 

Ich denke, entweder Ihr verabschiedet Euch von dem "immergrün", oder von den Blüten, oder Ihr versucht eine Kombination aus immergrüner Pflanze + blühende Pflanze.

__ Efeu ist wirklich ein arger Wucherer. Ob Ihr damit für Jahre glücklich werdet, immer wieder abzuschneiden... ich weiß es nicht!
Vielleicht wirfst Du ja mal einen Blick auf diese Seite?! Unter Kletterpflanzen steht einiges.
Hatte sogar schon mal einen kurzen schriftlichen Kontakt zum Besitzer der HP... scheint ganz nett zu sein und kommt aus.... 
L.E.


----------



## Armin (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: geeignete  Kletterpflanzen*

Ahoi,

Lonicera henryi und Akebia quinata sind beides immergrüne Schlingpflanzen.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Dodi (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: geeignete  Kletterpflanzen*

Hallo Jochen!

Wie wäre es denn mit __ Geißblatt (oops, wurde schon vorgeschlagen) oder __ Feuerdorn - immergrüne Kletterpflanzen - und blühen tun sie auch...

Schau mal hier und hier

Hmmh, vielleich fällt mir später noch etwas ein...


----------



## Murmel (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: geeignete  Kletterpflanzen*

huhu
wie wäre es denn mit einer __ Kiwi, Klematis oder Kletterrose? leider aber nicht __ immergrün sehen aber im sommer umso schöner aus!

Lg
Dany


----------



## Armin501 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: geeignete  Kletterpflanzen*

__ Blauregen wäre mein Favorit!

Gruß Armin


----------



## jochen (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: geeignete  Kletterpflanzen*

Hallo,

erstmal Danke für alle Antworten... ,

wir probieren es an der Stirnseite mit einer winterharten Geißblattart, das steht schon mal nach der Beratung im Familienrat fest.

An der schmalen Seite mit der Tür, bin ich auf eine Schnappsidee gekommen,

Kletterrosen und Climatis in Kombination, zwar nicht __ immergrün wenns den aber klappen sollte bestimmt schön anzusehen.

wen es interessiert hier mal eine gute Seite dazu...



Der Herausgeber dieser Seite macht mich noch ein wenig stutzig...

Bayerisches Landesamt für *Weinbau* und Gartenbau.

Wir sind zwar nur etwa 120km von der fränkischen Weinbauecke entfernt, aber klimatisch gesehen mehr als um Welten.

Was meint ihr könnte das trotzdem klappen.

In Planung steht zuerst die Kletterrose Sympathie(rot) und dann einige Jahre darauf die Clematis Viticella Huldine (weiß) 

Wie gesagt diese Schuppenseite hat viel Sonne, jedoch meißt zugigen Wind.


----------



## Digicat (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: geeignete  Kletterpflanzen*

Servus Jochen

Mein Favorit wäre auch __ Blauregen  

Bei der Clematis mußt auf einen schattigen Fuß achten, sonst wirds nix  .

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Conny (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: geeignete  Kletterpflanzen*

Hallo Jochen,

hier schon mal eine Aussicht auf Deine Kombination:
14 Jahre alter __ Kiwi und ca. 5 Jahre alte Rose und Clematis.

 

Die Clemtisblüten im Vordergrund sind schon verblüht. Pflanze aber beide gleichzeitig. Die Pflanzen wachsen besser, wenn sie gleiche Startbedingungen haben. Und achte darauf, dass sie auch zur gleichen Zeit blühen.


----------



## jochen (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: geeignete  Kletterpflanzen*

Hallo,

@ Helmut und Armin,

__ Blauregen würde uns auch gefallen, ich habe aber schon _Hammerbilder_ gesehen, von der Wuchskraft dieser Pflanze, ist ja ein richtiger Würger,

wie sind da eure Erfahrungen?

@ Conny,

jepp sieht echt klasse aus... 

hmmmm. in den Link den ich eingestellt habe wird empfohlen die Rosen einige Jahre eher zu Pflanzen, werde mich da noch beraten lassen.

gingen da auch Rosen die zweimal blühen im Jahr?

besten Dank für eure Antworten.


----------



## Annett (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: geeignete  Kletterpflanzen*

Hallo Jochen,

also wenn Rosen und Clematis, dann würde ich das so kombinieren, dass übers Jahr verteilt immer eins von beiden Blüten hat (bis auf den Winter und das ganz zeitige Frühjahr  ).
Und ja, ich würde der Rose auch etwas Vorsprung gönnen, gerade wenn Du Clematis dazu setzt, der im Herbst bis auf 30cm eingekürzt werden soll/muss. Sonst sind die jungen Rosentriebe schnell futsch.

__ Blauregen soll wirklich ein böser Würger sein. Die ersten senkrechten Triebe sollte man im Herbst/Winter von der Kletterhilfe abwickeln und anbinden. Ansonsten kann da einiges zu Bruch gehen oder Beulen bekommen (siehe auch der Link in meinem ersten Beitrag).

Die unter [DLMURL="http://www.lwg.bayern.de/gartenakademie/infoschriften/gartengestaltung_ziergarten/linkurl_0_0_0_12.pdf"]diesem Link[/DLMURL] hinterlegten Sorten (gleich oben) scheinen öfterblühend zu sein (bei konkreten Fragen schau ich auch gern nochmal nach ). 
New Dawn (gibts auch als rote und weiße Ausgabe) z.B. soll eine wunderschöne, leicht edelrosenartige Rose sein. 
Leider ist sie wohl bei der Auswahl ihrer Besitzer etwas zickig. Ich kenne einige Berichte, in den von miesem Wachstum berichtet wird, wieder andere kommen aus dem Schwärmen nicht heraus.  Scheint wie mit den Teichpflanzen zu sein. : 

Für mich persönlich ist auch der Duft noch sehr wichtig. Eine Rose ohne Duft ist für mich nur eine halbe Sache.


----------



## Conny (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: geeignete  Kletterpflanzen*

Hallo Jochen,

sowohl Rose als auch Clematis blühen zweimal im Jahr. Die Rose ist von Anfang an gut gewachsen, die Clematis schwächelte die ersten 2 Jahre. Ich bin aber auch nicht sehr genau im Zurückschneiden. Bei mir werden alle Sorten (Rosen, Clematis, __ Kiwi, etc.) nach der Blüte auf die Länge zurückgeschnitten, die paßt. Ich dünge auch nur mit Hornspäne.


----------



## Conny (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: geeignete  Kletterpflanzen*

Hallo Jochen,

gibt es denn schon Bilder von der Bepflanzung?


----------



## zaphod (3. Aug. 2007)

*AW: geeignete  Kletterpflanzen*



> __ Blauregen würde uns auch gefallen, ich habe aber schon Hammerbilder gesehen, von der Wuchskraft dieser Pflanze, ist ja ein richtiger Würger, wie sind da eure Erfahrungen?


Hi Jochen, 
hast Du schon einen Blauregen gepflanzt? Habe vor Kurzem eine interessante Geschichte von nem Bekannten gehört, in der seine Glyzinie (zwar in einigem Abstand zur Terasse, aber dennoch) den Terassenboden durchbrochen hat - ein Holzschuppen dürfte da ein noch geringeres Hindernis für die Wurzeln sein. 
Mich schreckt das vor der Pflanze ab (vielleicht bin ich da aber auch etwas zu ängstlich, wie mit meiner Sorge über die Koniferen in Teichnähe).

Dieses Jahr habe ich versucht, den Zaun am Teich zum Nachbarn mit Samen (von Schwarzäugiger Susanne, Edelwicken und Kapuzinerkresse - leider zu wenig, deshalb nicht komplett zu) zu verdecken, sieht auch ganz hübsch aus, ist aber eben nur einjährig - andererseits kann man aber auch immer zu andern Pflanzen wechseln.


----------



## jochen (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: geeignete  Kletterpflanzen*

Hallo,

zunächst mal bitte ich um Entschuldigung das ich nicht so schnell geantwortet habe,
ich habe leider momentan den Kopf nicht frei um mich groß um den Garten zu kümmern,
wenn ich dann mal hier im Forum Zeit finde, versuche... .... ich, so gut es geht die Moderatorenpflichten zu erfüllen.

Angepflanzt habe ich an beiden Stirnseitenecken Lonicera Henryi, soll laut Beschreibung und Info vom Gartencenter ein winterhartes __ Geißblatt sein.

Vom __ Blauregen bin ich dann auch zurückgeschreckt.

Die Bepflanzung mit Rose und Clematis an der "Türseite" wird dann leider erst im nächsten Frühjahr entstehen, ich möchte, wenn die Umstände es wieder zulassen vorher einige Pflasterarbeiten machen.

Ich bedanke mich für alle Antworten und Tipps zum Threat, ihr habt uns sehr geholfen... 

Bilder folgen wenn die Pflanzen etwas größer sind...


----------

